# Nock low tear



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I am shooting an XForce at 29" DL, 70#. Victory HForve HV 400 V1 arrows cut at 28.5" with 100gr points. I am shooting FOBs. 

When I paper tune with bare shafts I get a nock low tear. It is consistently 1-1.5 inches low. I had this several months ago and just gave up trying to fix it. Last night I tried again and re-checked everything on my setup. Checked timing and made a minor adjustment. Timing feels very good now. I tried a few turns out on both the top and bottom limbs with little change. Draw weight is dead on. ATA and brace are good. No cam lean on top cam. Bottom cam lean is very minimal. I now have the nock WELL above level.

My question is this. I just don't understand what can cause this. It seems like if the nock is high at rest that you would get a nock high tear. What would cause the nock to be driven down like this at release. At this point in the season I am not going to make dramatic changes on my setup so I am not looking for tuning tips. I just want to understand the dynamics that are going on at the release of the arrow that could cause this?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Have you tried any other rests? It sounds like a rest problem. Try a conventional tm style and see what it does. Also, if you use a loop, try pulling from under the loop just to see what happens. You might need a longer loop. How tight are your nocks on the string?


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

How far are you standing from the paper when you shoot. You can go too far with the rest adjustment and get the same kind of tear. If you have your nock point too high the arrow will over correct at first, then it will straighten out. I would make sure tiller is dead even, check cam timing/sync, set arrow 90 degrees to string, make sure you have no fletching contact, make sure your shooting through the paper at shoulder height, make sure your not dropping your bow hand at the shot. Good luck!!!


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I have had similar results with 2 rests. One is a Limb Driver and the second is a Whammy. Same result on both.

I am standing about 3 yds from the paper when shooting thru the paper. I have at rest the nock is pretty high. I have wondered if that would cause the bow to drive the arrow down a bit at release? I always assumed that if I had a nock low tear I would need to lower the rest or raise the nock so that is what I have done to correct this. Maybe that just made it worse?


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I am using a Carter Quickie 2+ and a d-loop.

I checked the other thread. Regarding the pics....This is what I assumed that I should change. So I lowered my rest. My nock is now between 1/8" to 1/4" above square and I still get a low tear. I think something else is going on.


----------



## scepterman30x (Oct 22, 2007)

From my experience it is possible to not get the best overall results from a bow (to the feel and visual)that is timed properly. It is some times better to have the top cam rollover last (bout 1%)before bottoming. You got nothin to lose. Try it and see what it does.


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

i was having the same problem with mine and all i ad to do was add a couple twists to the control cable and it is now tearing bullet holes. the timing marks are off a little but these are only for reference. and also the arrow should be above the berger hole. loop level with rest at up position. first one is the top cam and second is arrow rest at up postion. sorry about quality from phone.
give that a try do 1 or 2 twists at a time but be sure to keep an eye on timing as well.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I've been busy so I have not had a chance to try some of the ideas posted. I finally got some time tonight. Here is what I tried:

1.) Added 2 full twists in the control cable.
2.) Then took a half twist out of the buss
3.) No change from 1&2 so backed those changes out.
4.) I noticed that the arrow was more than 1/2" above the berger hole when square to the string. I lowered my nock and then set the rest so the arrow is square to the string. Now when the Limb Driver rest is in the up position the arrow is just above the berger hole.
5.) Took 2 twists out of the control cable.
6.) Put 2 twists back in control cable.
7.) Let 1.5 few twists out of the right side of the yoke for VERY slight cam lean.

None of these changes made a significant change in what I get thru paper. With a bare shaft I get a tear that is about 1" left and 2.5" low.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arrow spine off?


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I have asked several people about that question. I have always received the answer that the spine is ok. The deflection on the HV's is .35. I have tried 125 gr points and 100 gr points. I don't have lighter points right now to try to stiffen the shaft at this time but last night I shot some ACC 3-71 which have a deflection of .300 and had the same result.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

If you are going to shoot ACC's try the 360's 71's might be a little stiff


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I was shooting the 3-71's to see if a stiffer arrow would shoot better. It shoots about the same.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*Success*

I finally had success. 

I bought a set of strings from Nathan Brooks at B2 Bowstrings a few months ago. Nathan was extremely knowledgeable about the X so I gave him a call to talk about sending my bow to him to see if he could figure out what is going on. He talked to me for a while. He told me that he has had a couple of bows that he could not get rid of a nock low tear with a fall-away rest. I had an old Golden Premier rest so I put it on. First arrow was almost a perfect bullet hole. 

I shoot FOBs so I need to get a fall-away to work. I also have a Whammy so I put it on. I was able to get good tears with the Whammy as well. So, it looks like the problem is coming from the Limb Driver. I am glad I got it resolved but I don't understand why the Whammy would work and the Limb Driver wouldn't. Any thoughts?

I also discovered that I can get a good tear with several releases but I get a right tear with my Carter Quickie 2+. I don't understand that one either.

So, thanks to all that helped. I really appreciate.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

The limbdriver was set properly or something. As far as the release, some work betters than other due to the hand postioning on the several types. Some people torque the string with different type releases. I think proper form would eliminate this, but being comfortable helps too.


----------



## RUMMY (Dec 10, 2007)

With all else being equal, everything in tune, the correct arrow, good form,etc. a nock low tear is almost always due to the arrow rest. This applies to full support spring loaded and fallaways. Usually the spring is too weak or the timing is off. The fall away is falling too fast allowing the tail of the arrow to move downward as it clears the bow. A weak spring on a full support shoot through allows the same thing. I say 'almost' and 'usually' because if I've learned anything it's that I don't know it all. Old tuning info. would only suggest moving nock point up or down to correct poor tears through paper. I simply want to put forth the notion that with todays bows, arrows, rests, releases and other innovations, tuning procedures must also evolve.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

when i am having trouble tuning with a drop away,i always throw on a golden premiere rest to make sure theres is no issues with the bow.more often than not bows shoot lights out with the premiere right of the bat.


----------

